# Tell me about Macbook



## LadyFlynt (Apr 30, 2008)

If you have one and were a die hard PC user...what do you think about Macbook?

Is there an outlet for refurbished Macbooks like Dell has for Inspiron?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 30, 2008)

I was a PC guy till a year and a half ago. I'd never go back. Stability, ease of use, intuitive, etc, etc, etc.

I got mine refurbished from the Apple Store online. You can get a pretty good deal.


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 30, 2008)

Covenant Joel said:


> I was a PC guy till a year and a half ago. I'd never go back. Stability, ease of use, intuitive, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> I got mine refurbished from the Apple Store online. You can get a pretty good deal.



I use PC's because that is what work provides. When it was my $$$ it's a Mac.

On the Apple web site click on the store tab and scroll down to the lower left to find the "refurbished" store. Currently there are great deals on the just replaced generation of iMac's.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 30, 2008)

I switched and love it.

I dealt with the local Apple Store. I think there are other outlets. You can also buy online.

rsc


----------



## Zenas (Apr 30, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> If you have one and were a die hard PC user...what do you think about Macbook?
> 
> Is there an outlet for refurbished Macbooks like Dell has for Inspiron?




You'll find the Book of Mac following Philemon in most KJV Bibles.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 30, 2008)

let me describe it this way

If Paul or any apostle were to get a computer- they would get a mac. Because in their journeys, it would of been important to have a machine that worked, that wasn't under threat of persecution from viruses.

macrumors.com


----------



## tellville (May 1, 2008)

Let me use a biblical translation analogy (because I know you like the good ol' classic translations):

A MacBook is like the KJV. A PC notebook is like The Message but missing the letter to the Romans and the minor prophets.

And like a previous poster said, if it was good enough for Paul, it's good enough for me!

This message was typed using my MacBook.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 1, 2008)

Okay, ya'll have me rollin'!

The reason I ask is that hubby is in need of a laptop...something he can take with him and for study. The "family computer" is not trustworthy and has been showing signs of eventually dying on us.

Dell Outlet has laptops under $500...however, the XP ones go really quickly (I wonder why  ) and I don't want him to have to deal with the frustrations of Vista. I also like the idea of him having to deal with viruses as little as possible. I have no idea how much online time the laptop will get; my guess is 'minimal'.

Does anyone know if OpenOffice works on Mac?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 1, 2008)

Ouch! Refurbished Macs are running a grand+!!!


----------



## lenflack (May 2, 2008)

Most Macs, even refurbs, are expensive. But they are great machines, and worth the money if you have it. One caution: buy an AppleCare Protection Plan. It extends the warranty to three years, and the service is fantastic and comprehensive. If something breaks, they fix it.

The latest version of OpenOffice.org does indeed run on Mac. I've read that it may be a little bloated. Also available is NeoOffice, a Mac-specific package that is free and based on OpenOffice.org.

I've been using Apple's iWork '08 package ($79), which includes Pages (word processor and print design tool), Keynote (presentation tool), and Numbers (spreadsheet). Great stuff.


----------



## Robert Truelove (May 2, 2008)

I have used Macs for years for my client machines and really like them for a number of reasons (still use Windows Server 2003 for my servers).

I have a Macbook I am going to sell actually. It is less than a year old. I was going to list it on Craigslist but if you are interested I am selling it for $800. It's in mint condition and I even have the original box.

Private message me if you are interested.


----------

